# Decoy Trailer



## jaemersonke

Looking for ideas on decoy trailers. i am not one to just throw decoys in so i am looking for a way to store FB decoys without chipping paint or ruining flocking. if you guys have pics of the interior of your trailer or ideas that would be a great help. thanks.


----------



## jgat

This is a good thread to check out for some ideas.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=26411


----------



## NDTerminator

Here's my 5X10 trailer setup. I kept it KISS, 4 decoy bag hangers and eyebolts to secure blinds on both walls, and PVC pipe to hang assembled FB's (4 to each pole).

I can easily store & tote 3 blinds, 2 dog blinds, 3.5 dozen FB's, 4.5 dozen mag & super mag shells and accessories, with room to spare.

As you can see, this trailer has been lab tested & approved...


----------



## aboller

I just got done getting my trailer most of the way set up. I dont know how to get pics on this site so if anybody wants to see my trailer arrangment pm me and I can e mail you some pics. It is simmilar to a few other set ups but has some slight modifications. 
Adam


----------



## jgat

Adam, I'd love to see some pics. Uploading photos is really easy now. Just click on post reply, and you will see a button that says "upload picture in the top right corner. When you click that it opens up a new window and you can browse and find the pics on your cpu and then hit send. It even resizes your pics for you.


----------



## Danimal

I posted this before, but it fits.

A buddy of mine has a 6x12 with pointed front, side door and rear ramp.

He has a rack system to hang bigfoots and another brand of FB's by their feet.

First he wired the feet to the bodies to prevent separation.

Then he puts 10-11 dekes on a long piece of conduit. Each conduit has a wooden dowel inserted in each end with an eye screw.

Next, Ryan has three ropes on each side (one near the front, one in the middle and one in the rear of trailer) hanging from the ceiling. He uses dog snaps on the front and rear rope and simple S hooks and loops on the middle rope.

He can then hang 3 poles (horizontally) on each side of the trailer, keeping the flocked heads off of the floor.

In the front of the trailer, he stores 4 S.U.B. blinds, 3 doz shells and 2 doz silos. In the center of the trailer he puts any more FB's that do not fit on the racks.

I think he has about 85 FB's in total.

Setting up or taking down the spread is very quick with this system. One person on each end of the pole, and carry them out of the trailer. If we can't drive into the field, we can carry 2 poles at a time with 2 people (20-22 dekes). Drop the dekes, remove poles, carry the poles back to the trailer and get two more poles full of dekes.

When taking down the spread, we line 10-11 dekes up in a row, as someone either gets the trailer or just the poles from the trailer.


----------



## jaemersonke

Great ideas thanks.


----------



## justund223

is it just the picture or is that one big friggin' dog


----------



## Ac_EsS

that definatly looks like a hug dog


----------



## Danimal

Well....Guinness is a big English lab...about 120 lbs..... but it's the picture.

Maybe we can get the photographer to do a better job next time....oh yeah, she's only 5 years old. (Eric's daughter) :wink:

Here's another picture of the G-dog.


----------



## justund223

i bet she handles thos ebig hinkers with ease :beer:


----------



## aboller

here is my trailer set up , simmilar to a lot of others. this is a 14' x 6' trailer. I have 10 doz full body deeks two blinds up front , a otter sled ect... with room to spare for my floaters , shovels, rakes, sillosocks ect...
Hopefully it will work out well.
Adam


----------



## aboller

Jgat , thanks for the pic help buddy !! Now I'll be posting pics all over the site !


----------



## Leo Porcello

Adam that looks good! Do you have problems with the bags swinging or the floor ones bouncing? Will you share what type of materials you used for the rail and hooks and approx how much it cost for materials? Also are those honker or lesser bags?


----------



## aboller

pork chop, That is one thing that works out well with a 6' wide trailer with the avery deeks and bags, there is almost no room for them to swing. There is only about an inch or two between the bags and the trailer walls.
I like hanging the bags cause it really elliminates wear on the heads ect.. from the bags on the floor. Same thing with the bags on the floor , there is almost no movement because the are packed in pretty tight. If there is to much movement that is were you will get your worn flocking. On the top rails I used 10' long 3/4 " conduit. I pounded it flat where I screwed it into the roof joists. I used self tapping screwes with a 5/16" hex head,and a small lock washer so the screwes dont vibrate loose. I then bought 3/8" threaded rod hooks like the ones posted and drilled a 3/8" hole all the way thru the conduit and ran the j hook through the hole with a nut and lock washer on the bottom and top. I personally like this set up better than others I have seen with the "mountain climbers clips" that are loose and not ridged. I wanted something solid that wasnt moving around on me when I was trying to get the bag on the hooks or clips. Very inexpensive way to go. I bought EVERYTHING at a local hardware store for about $65. The hooks were $2.25 each, conduit $4 per leinght and about $10 misc screws ect. Good luck to you pork chop
Adam


----------



## aboller

Also, you wanted to know the decoy, they are all canada honkers , no lessers.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Adam,

Thank you! I was going to put mine on the floor and then put a mid level shelf as another floor but I really like your set up. It looks like it would be a lot less work to get the bags in and out! Thank you for taking the time to type all that out for me!

BTW I thought about painting my trailer red before I put decals on it! I love that red!


----------



## aboller

pork chop, no problem, yeah I personally like this way a lot better than a second shelf as well. By hanging the bags they are basically floating in air and there is virtually no flocking wear. By installing a second shelving layer it is just another contact point for the flocking to wear. Just my opinion!

Adam


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Nice setups guys.

Does anyone know if the Avery 6 Slot bags will efficiently hold Bigfoot decoys?


----------



## Leo Porcello

The honker 6 slot bags are suppose to hold Big Foots. Not sure if that is with the feet on though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Bucky,

I have my big foots in 6 slot bags. Most of the time I pull the feet off, just to save some room, but they do fit in there with the feet on!


----------



## james.hunter

does anyone know of a dealer in grand forks that i can look up on the computer? for a trailer


----------



## Troller1

Leo,
Using this hanging set up, where would my 13 goose chairs go? :beer:


----------

